# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Юмор >  Исследования японских учёных показали, что...

## Akasey

*Исследования японских учёных показали, что...* 


Все помнят, что капля никотина убивает лошадь, и как известно разрывает хомячка на куски...
Капля каннабиноида пробивает лошадь на хи-хи, а хомячка снова разрывает на куски (но уже от хохота).
Капля кокаина раскрывает творческие потенциалы лошади, а хомячка начинает переть от собственной крутизны.
Капля героина повышает самооценку лошади, а хомячка начинает ещё больше плющить от собственной крутизны.
Капля кетамина обеспечит лошади четыре часа здорового безмятежного сна, а хомячка расколбасит на пару суток.
Капля амфетамина позволит лошади сосредоточиться, а хомячка доведёт до паранойи и окосения.
Капля триптамина обеспечит лошади некоторое количество радужных глюков и лёгкий стрём на отходняке, а у хомячка из головы начнут расти рога, цветы и прочая разноцветная гадость. Часов на восемь.
Капля мескалина сместит у лошади точку сборки, а хомячка превратит в Шай-Хулуда. Карликового.
Капля лизергина откроет лошади путь в Матрицу, а для хомячка закроет двери в реальный мир.

P.S. К юго-западу от Хоккайдо обнаружена община хомяков, которые натренированы набирать в рот каплю никотина и бросаться в железнодорожные составы, под транспорт, в людные помещения. Они называют себя хомякадзе.

----------


## BiZ111

*"Ахахаха. Бедная лошадь) Оставьте её впокое "*

----------

